# sony kdf-46e2000



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

does anyone still own a sony kdf-46e2000 hdtv? ours is still running strong. due to this i cannot justify buying a new 2011 model. my cfo is firmly against spending the money if not needed.

your thoughts please. lddude:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with the CFO. :bigsmile:


----------

